# Another Separation Anxiety Thread - 3yr old Female



## AdamWHenderson (Aug 24, 2011)

I know this is talked about a lot on this website, but I want to share my story and get some advice.

I love Golden Retrievers. They are my favorite animal. Growing up, my grandparents raised 2 of them. I loved them with all my heart and was there when they got them, and there when they passed.

I have always wanted a Golden of my own. A few months ago, I applied for one through the Dallas Fort Worth Metro Golden Retriever Rescue (RescueGoldens.org). 10 days ago, I was finally contacted about a Golden they picked for me.

She is a 3yr old female with a heart of gold (no pun intended). She follows me around, loves attention, is really great around people and other dogs. But she HATES being alone. 

She can't stand it. She freaks out, and consistently barks for a long time.

I bought a crate just to have one. The other day, my girlfriend and I went out for dinner and put her in the crate (for the first time). As we were leaving, she started barking, which was the first time I heard her bark. I thought, "That's a thing dogs do. They bark, no big deal. I won't be gone that long." When we returned from dinner, she was still barking, and standing up in her crate. Her mouth was soaked with slobber, and when I went to unlatch the crate, she started pushing her head against the door b/c she wanted out SO BAD.

Another time, I was gone only for a couple of minutes and put her in her crate. When I got back, she managed to get out of the crate and chewed on the moulding on the door leading out of the room.

Her past:

-I'm not 100% sure. No one does. She was a stray that was would found 2 weeks ago.
-I think she might have had abusive owners. She's terrified of water, and is protective of her toy when another dog is around.
-She won't run. She only walks. And she isn't the most playful dog. She's pretty submissive. AND she won't play fetch...

She hasn't really been able to witness my normal routine yet either. I've been house sitting at my parents for their dogs, so that's where we've been staying. Right now, my girlfriend is spending some time at my parent, so she hasn't been alone too often, but when she is, oh boy. Plus, when I get to my normal routine at my permanent house, there will be days where she'll be alone in the house for 12 hours. Obviously, I wouldn't keep her in her crate for that long, but I'm worried she'll freak out and chew up all the doors. She hasn't had to experience the fact that she'll be alone for half a day sometimes, and I'm worried that her separation anxiety will be worse.

I haven't tried training her yet until I'm settled in my permanent house after my parent's dog sitting stint.

Is this a lost cause, or am I just freaking out b/c it's early and she's just getting adjusted?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

If she was with a rescue they should have been aware of her separation anxiety and placed her with someone who was home all day. I can't believe a rescue would send a dog to a home where she'd be alone for 12 hrs at a time.
I'd call the rescue and talk to their behaviorist. I'd also find someone to come to play with her several times when you are working!


----------



## AdamWHenderson (Aug 24, 2011)

My guess is they didn't know about her separation anxiety b/c she was around people from the moment they found her until the day I picked it up. 

I only want to follow through with this at the last resort, but I can always return her. As much as that breaks my heart, and for as long as I've been wanting a dog, that is an option.

Is that my only option? Or can I ween her out of this problem?


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I believe separation anxiety is very common with rescues. Hope you can get it under control. When Jaro was very young he had it and I only would leave him alone for a few minutes, then come right back, and let the time out get longer and longer. Another tactic is to cover the crate, make it dark and den like. Also, if you can change your routine before you go out. For instance, if you get your keys and head for the door, that is a sign you are leaving. So get your keys, and don't go out. Then get your keys and go out and come right back in. Repeat, repeat.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I kind of agree with Debles. I feel like a dog with separation anxiety is not really going to do well in an environment where they have to be alone for 12 hours a day. 12 hours a day is a long time for ANY dog, much less a dog that has emotional issues with being alone.

I would call the rescue agency and discuss this with them. They might be able to offer you some ideas.


----------

